# Nevoeiro Persistente em dia de Reis



## kimcarvalho (7 Jan 2007 às 02:06)

Em dia de Reis, o 6 de Janeiro de 2007, foi dia de nevoeiro persistente por estas bandas. O que resultou numas temperaturas agradáveis por cá.  
A máxima ficou nos 8,7ºC e a mínima foi de 3,4ºC. A constante foi a humidade bastante alta, sempre acima dos 93%, logo uma sensação de frio intensa.  

A cidade na bruma.






Um olhar diferente ao Aqueduto das Amoreiras.





A principal praça da cidade - Praça da República





Uma porta do passado...





A magia do Natal 





Sob o olhar atento de Orion...





E claro a meteorologia


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2007 às 02:25)

Belas fotos kim, o nevoeiro dá sempre um ar mistico ás cidades! Elvas tem umas iluminações natalicias bem jeitosas se comparadas com certos sitios (como por exemplo cá ).

E fotos de dia não tens?


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Jan 2007 às 03:22)

Fil disse:


> Belas fotos kim, o nevoeiro dá sempre um ar mistico ás cidades! Elvas tem umas iluminações natalicias bem jeitosas se comparadas com certos sitios (como por exemplo cá ).
> 
> E fotos de dia não tens?



Obrigado! 

Não pude sair mais cedo, só ao final do dia, por volta das 18h e como sabes a essa hora já é praticamente noite . Fica para amanhã, isto se ainda houver nevoeiro  .


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2007 às 11:11)

Pelo menos o nevoeiro vai possibilitando estes dias mais invernais.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2007 às 12:50)

Lindas fotos Elvas tem quase tanta iluminação como Setubal


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jan 2007 às 13:48)

Mais uma vez, boas fotos KIM


----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

Bela reportagem! Mesmo quando o tempo nos parece mais monótono tu sabes tirar partido


----------



## Fernando_ (8 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

Bonitas fotos ! O aqueduto rodeado por o nevoeiro tem algo de filme de terror


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Jan 2007 às 14:31)

Fernando_ disse:


> Bonitas fotos ! O aqueduto rodeado por o nevoeiro tem algo de filme de terror



Depende da perspectiva , a mim faz-me lembrar antes o passado e a história .

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras de apoio e agrado, sempre agradáveis de escutar . Foi precisamente para as colocar aqui, que andei com muito gosto, ao frio e perdido (qual D. Sebastião) no meio do nevoeiro .

Foi pena não ter tirado também durante o dia , mas não faltarão oportunidades, digo eu .


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2007 às 14:51)

grandes fotos Kim


----------



## Rog (9 Jan 2007 às 23:58)

Belas fotos Kim, o nevoeiro deu um toque interessante às fotos.
Muito bem iluminadas as ruas por esta altura do ano por aí!
Gosto de ver as iluminações desta altura do ano, mas de passagem... não gostava de ter algo assim perto de casa... dificultar-me-ia para observar algo como a tua última foto, o Caçador(Orion) que nos acompanha nestes meses de Inverno!


----------

